# 2500HD Owners



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a 2014 duramax and finally got to run it on a long trip. I have the z71 with the 3:73 rear. I went from Houston to Destin 609 miles each way and kept it at or near 80 the entire trip. I averaged 18.3 there and was getting 19 from Destin back to Lafeyette LA until I picked up a nice head wind. It knocked me back to 18.5
I dont have it programmed. With that said, If you are running a basic programmer, what mileage are you getting highway? If you are running it stock, what mileage are you getting?

Thanks for the input
K


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

I would easily push 20 when I was stock at 65-75. I'm runnin a hot tune and run the chit out of it so I float around 17 now. I still see 19 on cruise on highway.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

I have a '13 LML . Same as yours. Get pretty much the same mileage as you. Mine just threw the dreaded P0240 code and the dealer can't get to it till Friday. Hope I don't get limped.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Cudkilla said:


> I have a '13 LML . Same as yours. Get pretty much the same mileage as you. Mine just threw the dreaded P0240 code and the dealer can't get to it till Friday. Hope I don't get limped.


I hope its just the O2 sensor.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*19 on highway*

Stock everything 14-15 in town 17-19 highway...2011 Duramax 2500 hd 58,000 miles. I encountered my FIRST ever issue Monday when check engine light came on PO420. Dropped it off yesterday morning at dealership and got it back this evening..Replaced Indirect Fuel Injector and TCM transmission control module (PO700 code). They said they completed a DPF CLEANING ALSO. PRETTY sure all this stems from DEF.All covered under EASYCARE 100,000/5yrs. Keeping fingers crossed. Other than the above issue it's been flawless.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input WW. I figured I may get a little better mileage if my foot wasnt so heavy but, It beats the heck out of the mileage I get in my tahoe on the highway. 
I think when Im out of waaranty I may pull all of the emissions garbage but, for now Im stuck with it (9300 miles).


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't forget that as your truck gets more miles (35K or so) the engine will get a bit more efficient and your MPG will go up. The diesels take a while to break in. I suspect it's the same as WW. Bad 9th injector or O2 sensor. My truck is still under warranty.

Still waiting on dealer to tell me what's wrong. Meanwhile they loaned me a brand new 2015 1500 Crew.  Nice but still prefer my own truck though.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Back to Dealership*



waterwolf said:


> Stock everything 14-15 in town 17-19 highway...2011 Duramax 2500 hd 58,000 miles. I encountered my FIRST ever issue Monday when check engine light came on PO420. Dropped it off yesterday morning at dealership and got it back this evening..Replaced Indirect Fuel Injector and TCM transmission control module (PO700 code). They said they completed a DPF CLEANING ALSO. PRETTY sure all this stems from DEF.All covered under EASYCARE 100,000/5yrs. Keeping fingers crossed. Other than the above issue it's been flawless.


Dropped off at chevy dealership Thursday....guess what? the TCM is out again. Lasted 4,000.00 miles since they changed it out in September ..and the tech guy said..Oh we change them out all the time..pain in the ***...Allison Transmission? That's why I bought the truck,,,,6.2 w/ Allison Tranny...


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Cudkilla said:


> Don't forget that as your truck gets more miles (35K or so) the engine will get a bit more efficient and your MPG will go up. The diesels take a while to break in. I suspect it's the same as WW. Bad 9th injector or O2 sensor. My truck is still under warranty.
> 
> Still waiting on dealer to tell me what's wrong. Meanwhile they loaned me a brand new 2015 1500 Crew.  Nice but still prefer my own truck though.


Turns out mine was the 9th injector being clogged. The one that injects the urea. Dealer replaced it and forced a regen. So far so good.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Any tcm*



Cudkilla said:


> Turns out mine was the 9th injector being clogged. The one that injects the urea. Dealer replaced it and forced a regen. So far so good.


Any problem with the TCM....seems to be an issue on my truck. Guy at the dealer said I wasn't driving it Hard enough..?


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

So far no issues with that but it only has 20k. I did notice that shifts are not as smooth as my LMM. Sometimes it will kick back down late when I roll to a stop.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Cudkilla said:


> So far no issues with that but it only has 20k. I did notice that shifts are not as smooth as my LMM. Sometimes it will kick back down late when I roll to a stop.


My LML did that for a little bit when i had lower miles on. at 50k now know issues.

as for not driving hard enough....some times you gotta let her eat!!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Got call*

Just got the call from dealership...Needs "new throttle body" and it should be ready tomorrow. I need to pull something heavy with it.. Maybe DEF was not such a good idea..does re-gen have anything to do with how all this works?


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

waterwolf said:


> Just got the call from dealership...Needs "new throttle body" and it should be ready tomorrow. I need to pull something heavy with it.. Maybe DEF was not such a good idea..does re-gen have anything to do with how all this works?


You're going through an awful lot of parts on a "new" truck. I like Chevy, but dang! Stuff like this makes my shy about buying a diesel. I'll probably buy one anyway, but I don't like the idea of stuff breaking on a new vehicle. 3-4 years old is still "new" if it hasn't had the dog run out of it yet.

What do you mean by "Maybe DEF was not such a good idea.."? Did you do a delete/modification or something?


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Follow up*



GulfCoast1102 said:


> You're going through an awful lot of parts on a "new" truck. I like Chevy, but dang! Stuff like this makes my shy about buying a diesel. I'll probably buy one anyway, but I don't like the idea of stuff breaking on a new vehicle. 3-4 years old is still "new" if it hasn't had the dog run out of it yet.
> 
> What do you mean by "Maybe DEF was not such a good idea.."? Did you do a delete/modification or something?


Chevy was in shop from Nov 14 to Nov 28 due to a "Bad Throttle Body". Service dept. said it would only be a few days.? Luckily the Dealership put me in a 2015 truck with 300 miles on it and when it was returned it had 1,600 miles. Because a few days turned into weeks. They located the new throttle body in Pennsylvania? Ok if that's what you say, glad I had the loner to get me to work for a few weeks.Why the part went bad I have know idea. Nobody could explain it. Keeping my fingers crossed....on the DEF (diesel exhaust fluid) topic I was questioning my decision on the purchase of a vehicle that requires it to run down the road...it has been a pain at times.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Back to dealer*

Oil leak in driveway after being at dealership in November . Not a big leak few drops everyday..went under truck and saw oil on frame. Called Ron Craft and they got me in ASAP and gave me a loner yesterday..They called me today with good news ( loose oil filter) was the problem. Kwic Kar on Garth Rd did last oil change and the oil change tech has since be fired due to not installing filters correctly ( he was afraid of over torquing them) so he would only install filters hand tight..Haven't changed my oil in the last 10 yrs and never had a problem until now, rethinking my decision now.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I think you have a black cloud over your truck lol


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*yes its looking that way.*



snapperlicious said:


> I think you have a black cloud over your truck lol


35,000 miles and 2 yrs left on warranty...Wish me luck.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Check engine light*



waterwolf said:


> 35,000 miles and 2 yrs left on warranty...Wish me luck.


Darn it...check engine light..took to chevy dealer again. THIS TIME..sensor issue. changed out DEF tank...on my way again. Glad they giving me a loner truck ever time this happens..DEF SUXS.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

waterwolf said:


> Darn it...check engine light..took to chevy dealer again. THIS TIME..sensor issue. changed out DEF tank...on my way again. Glad they giving me a loner truck ever time this happens..DEF SUXS.


Get rid of the DEF....

Do you drive in a lot of traffic?


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Yes*



oOslikOo said:


> Get rid of the DEF....
> 
> Do you drive in a lot of traffic?


Yes...15 miles round trip average.Also can't do anything until my extended warranty is finished up ,I"m around 71k. Also read that the def should stay below 86 degrees or it will cause problems.And old def is not good either. The dealer told me I wasn't driving it hard and long enough.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

waterwolf said:


> Yes...15 miles round trip average.Also can't do anything until my extended warranty is finished up ,I"m around 71k. Also read that the def should stay below 86 degrees or it will cause problems.And old def is not good either. The dealer told me I wasn't driving it hard and long enough.


Ya I kinda figured. Your truck may not regen enough leaving def in the tank too long. Also supposed be goin a good speed when it does. Maybe take her out of town and let her eat!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

oOslikOo said:


> Ya I kinda figured. Your truck may not regen enough leaving def in the tank too long. Also supposed be goin a good speed when it does. Maybe take her out of town and let her eat!


I have 17k on mine now. Its not my daily driver. You have me thinking about the DEF. I usually run mine on the weekends but, its 160 miles round trip. I run it pretty hard when I drive and havnt had any issues yet.
Do any of you have your truck lifted. Im thinking about giving this one to the boy for his Xmas present and looking at one of those shiny 2015s with all the new technology inside.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

SeaY'all said:


> I have 17k on mine now. Its not my daily driver. You have me thinking about the DEF. I usually run mine on the weekends but, its 160 miles round trip. I run it pretty hard when I drive and havnt had any issues yet.
> Do any of you have your truck lifted. Im thinking about giving this one to the boy for his Xmas present and looking at one of those shiny 2015s with all the new technology inside.


 Mine was stock for about 25,000 miles with no issues. I drive a lot and pull good sized loads often so my truck was cycling well. When I'm at home and workin from the office it's 48 miles one way highway speeds. This is one of the reasons I opted to keep my old truck as well. I had 4,000 miles on the new truck before my first payment. Plus the old vortec was purrin like a kitten and ive split the miles almost evenly once the "new" wore off lol.

Truck is a 13' LML. I leveled it off and put larger tires on it. You're a great dad LOL!!! The 15's are freakin awesome


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

oOslikOo said:


> Mine was stock for about 25,000 miles with no issues. I drive a lot and pull good sized loads often so my truck was cycling well. When I'm at home and workin from the office it's 48 miles one way highway speeds. This is one of the reasons I opted to keep my old truck as well. I had 4,000 miles on the new truck before my first payment. Plus the old vortec was purrin like a kitten and ive split the miles almost evenly once the "new" wore off lol.
> 
> Truck is a 13' LML. I leveled it off and put larger tires on it. You're a great dad LOL!!! The 15's are freakin awesome


The one I have is a 14. I was thinking of doing 2 inches in the back and 3.5 up front. I think I can get 33s or a lil bigger under it.
I got a pretty good kid. He works hard in school, plays sports and fishes like a mad man. I may add one of those big ranch hand bumpers for added safety.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

That awesome. Sounds a like a fine youngman.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*DEF*

More problems with my 2011 ...drove it to Lake Fork to see my Mom...check engine light AND DEF light on...SEE OWNERS MANUEL NOW FLASHING ON DASH..had to leave it in Mineola,Tx and take another vehicle home yesterday..What a reliable emissions system ..received a letter last week about Chevy giving all diesel owner up to 150,000 mile/10yr free fix if you MiL warning light comes on saying your DEF is messing your truck up again. It looks like Chevy knows they have problems. MIL. Malfunction indicator light. Just say NO TO DEF... Keeping my finger crossed. I may just try a ford Ecoboost or a regular Chevy half ton..?being out of a vehicle every 2 month ain't cutting it.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I have been fortunate so far but I am considering having Extreme offroad in Katy doing a full delete. Im now in the market for a tuner because I leveled and went up 2 sizes on the tires. Wishing I would have done a 4 inch lift now


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Nox*

Another nox sensor replaced and DEF light on dash cleared after regen at chevy dealer.. I have been instructed not to let my truck idle for short periods of time ( over 30 mins is bad news for DEF and so is high temps when DEF fluid gets over 86 degrees.


----------

